# Kernel panic on poweroff

## MrMe01

Hi folks, I'm having an issue with a kernel panic on shutdown. As it's not easy to get the image from the machine, I've uploaded a picture.

http://s21.postimg.org/uegfhdesn/DSC8361.jpg

IBM T41 with a Banias based processor, Debian based distributions require forcepae -- forcepae as kernel arguments to boot.

Hopefully the screenshot is useful, if any further details required, please ask.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

You may verify if other linux distros have such issues.

You may try with sysrescue-cd, the ubuntu installer(had a livedvd last time i checked), whatever you have on hand, and is recent from the userspace and kernel.

You may also check if there is a new bios available for your box.

I remember seeing such screens ages ago, but most of the time it was some sort of kernel setting to fix it.

Hardly unlikely to fix it: You may try to fix the dsdt table of your bios and embeed it in your bios, i suspect that table will have some issues on your box.

You may check your acpi settings .

----------

## MrMe01

 *tw04l124 wrote:*   

> You may verify if other linux distros have such issues.
> 
> You may try with sysrescue-cd, the ubuntu installer(had a livedvd last time i checked), whatever you have on hand, and is recent from the userspace and kernel.
> 
> You may also check if there is a new bios available for your box.
> ...

 

So is this something to do with PAE, power, ACPI or DSDT? I'm not sure what commands/arguments to pass to the kernel in Gentoo to check for any of these (noacpi, as a guess for acpi?), plus I get issues/errors on power up, not off under Debian without forcepae. Gentoo seems to boot fine.

On the DSDT front, it's an old laptop from IBM, I doubt it has those options (currently away from it)

I've had this before on this box under Debian, but not Ubuntu.

As for the BIOS, I can have a look, but getting Windows on there or building a bootable USB key to flash it is usually a nightmare.

This is a clean install, pretty much just nodding and agreeing with the install instructions for most of it as it seems to make sense, however I had networking working just fine from the livecd and chrooted environment, but now I don't, so tools to get access to the system whilst it's under panic conditions for me is something I cannot do. Unless I can work out (read, hold my hand) what I need to do to get networking to work (ping google.com just gives me bad or unknown host)

----------

## Roman_Gruber

even my old Turion mt32 had a DSDT table, and that was one of the first 64bit processors, ~10 years old.

Yes chech those acpi things in your kernel which is in use.

for the bios is quite simple, enter bios, write down the number. check ibm homepage, and compare if it is the latest.

you are better off, with checking first if a livecd / livedvd has such issues too. if not, you should use that kernel config from that livecd and compare it with your config than.

you need network also

boot up a livecd => lspci -kk => lsmod => write down on paper any kenrel module in use. => than halt the box and check if it has the same issue.

you should get some results that way. any decent livecd / livedvd should provide you with a certain proper kernel, not the best but a basic start which can be reused.

you could also try using genkernel and see if it happens there. (and check if your network works with a genkernel kernel)

----------

## TigerJr

I see that EIP register at ipw2100 kernel module call function ipw2100_shutdown(); So i think that you have broken hardware or BUG in ipw2100 kernel module, you can try forced module unloading to retry this bug and even try to call that fucnction in normal system run for debuging.

The Ipw2100 is the Linux driver for the Intel PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

----------

## MrMe01

 *tw04l124 wrote:*   

> even my old Turion mt32 had a DSDT table, and that was one of the first 64bit processors, ~10 years old.
> 
> Yes chech those acpi things in your kernel which is in use.
> 
> for the bios is quite simple, enter bios, write down the number. check ibm homepage, and compare if it is the latest.
> ...

 

It's 32 bit only, any 64 OS I throw at it just refuses to boot.

It's also a very locked BIOS, I've managed to update it. Going to disable speedstep and CPU power management, as well as PCI bus management.

I'll try a reinstall with no extra networking stuff installed, just the copy of resolv.conf.

----------

## MrMe01

 *TigerJr wrote:*   

> I see that EIP register at ipw2100 kernel module call function ipw2100_shutdown(); So i think that you have broken hardware or BUG in ipw2100 kernel module, you can try forced module unloading to retry this bug and even try to call that fucnction in normal system run for debuging.
> 
> The Ipw2100 is the Linux driver for the Intel PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

 

I've had issues with the card in the past under Linux, but not Ubuntu. It seems that Ubuntu is the only distribution that can use the card out of the box. Windows seems fine with it. I think it's just the Linux driver for it.

Thanks for the hint here though, I'm gonna see how to disable the module and go from there  :Smile: 

----------

## MrMe01

 *MrMe01 wrote:*   

>  *TigerJr wrote:*   I see that EIP register at ipw2100 kernel module call function ipw2100_shutdown(); So i think that you have broken hardware or BUG in ipw2100 kernel module, you can try forced module unloading to retry this bug and even try to call that fucnction in normal system run for debuging.
> 
> The Ipw2100 is the Linux driver for the Intel PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter 
> 
> I've had issues with the card in the past under Linux, but not Ubuntu. It seems that Ubuntu is the only distribution that can use the card out of the box. Windows seems fine with it. I think it's just the Linux driver for it.
> ...

 

I moved (mv) the module (couldn't see where to blacklist) and poweroff worked without issue. Now to reinstall and leave out all of added network bits.

I have a backup of the install, can I copy over the /boot directory into my new install as waiting for the kernel to compile took an age?

----------

## Roman_Gruber

You may be able to boot gentoo with that ubuntu kernel.

the grub2 config is just a textfile, those updater scripts are just for automation. they made more fuss as they aided me personally.

if there is a possibility to boot up that ubuntu kernel, you should read out that /proc/config.gz => Last time i booted up an ubuntu livecd, i saw in /usr/src/linux some sort of config file, which was the kernel.config.

if you could extract that, you are good to go, to reuse it to build your kernel in gentoo.

---

I did something similar to copy over from the ubuntu livedved the modules and the kernel.config

Do not ask me how it was named in the first place, no idea.

This should create a file with the loaded modules of your running system, e.g. ubuntu livecd.

lsmod >> file

```
head /boot/ubuntu_kernel_config_11-10-2015 

#

# Automatically generated file; DO NOT EDIT.

# Linux/x86_64 3.19.0-15-generic Kernel Configuration

#

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_INSTRUCTION_DECODER=y

CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS_INTEL_UNCORE=y

CONFIG_OUTPUT_FORMAT="elf64-x86-64"

```

----------

## MrMe01

 *tw04l124 wrote:*   

> You may be able to boot gentoo with that ubuntu kernel.
> 
> the grub2 config is just a textfile, those updater scripts are just for automation. they made more fuss as they aided me personally.
> 
> if there is a possibility to boot up that ubuntu kernel, you should read out that /proc/config.gz => Last time i booted up an ubuntu livecd, i saw in /usr/src/linux some sort of config file, which was the kernel.config.
> ...

 

I'll keep this in mind if I do reinstall, thank you for your input.

I've decided against reinstalling for now as I seem to be able to access the internet. I'm currently installing Plasma, that's been going for the past few hours.

----------

## TigerJr

New kernel have new version of kernel modules. Try to use 3.18.22  or 4.1.12 kernel from kernel.org . New version of kernel can solve many kernel BUG()s

P\S

Ubuntu - can't distribute latest kernels, thats why you need to compile kernels for your system by yourself. And even install gcc compiler in packed-based distribution for openning window for opensources(you can install newer software from sourceforge and github via git\svn)  :Wink: )

----------

## Roman_Gruber

better go off with 4.2.4

4.2.x is long term kernel org stable branch, anything below is kinda outdated anyway in the future.

----------

## TigerJr

Maybe yes, but you need to know the rule - new kernel can have new bugfixes and new undiscovered bugs :)

----------

